# Is there going to be a iPad specific Nomad App?



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

The current Nomad is an iPhone app with the corresponding resolution so I'm curious if there is going to me an iPad specific version.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes. We just don't know when.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

According to DIRECTV.com the answer is yes.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Aug 27, 2006)

OK thanks. Hopefully the Nomad iPhone App will "migrate" nicely to the iPad version when it is released.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RobertSeattle said:


> OK thanks. Hopefully the Nomad iPhone App will "migrate" nicely to the iPad version when it is released.


There won't be a difference in video playback resolution, if that's what you're anticipating.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone here Beta testing it yet?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Would anyone tell you if they were?


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Steve said:


> There won't be a difference in video playback resolution, if that's what you're anticipating.


Maybe not the video file encoded but it will use up 100% percent of the screen vs 75% the 2x iPhone app uses.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

RTM, not sure what you mean by that. If you're not getting full-screen, tap the black button on the top right and it will expand the image.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The video currently takes up 100% of the screen on the ipad if you tell it to (it letterboxes and pillarboxes videos to display them correctly, but you can make it zoom in to fill the screen if you double tap).

The app itself runs at 2x, which does not take up the full screen, but as soon as you start to play a file it actually closes the Nomad app and opens the video file with the iPad Video app and uses it to play the file. When you stop the movie it closes the iPad video app and goes back to the Nomad app.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> RTM, not sure what you mean by that. If you're not getting full-screen, tap the black button on the top right and it will expand the image.


Exactly. And doing so just 2x's the GUI, as Beerstalker explains below. The iOS player will display the video at the highest resolution and largest screen size the file permits.



Beerstalker said:


> The video currently takes up 100% of the screen on the ipad if you tell it to (it letterboxes and pillarboxes videos to display them correctly, but you can make it zoom in to fill the screen if you double tap).
> 
> The app itself runs at 2x, which does not take up the full screen, but as soon as you start to play a file it actually closes the Nomad app and opens the video file with the iPad Video app and uses it to play the file. When you stop the movie it closes the iPad video app and goes back to the Nomad app.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Would anyone tell you if they were?


I guess not.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Rtm said:


> Maybe not the video file encoded but it will use up 100% percent of the screen vs 75% the 2x iPhone app uses.


Pixel density on the iPhone is 326 pixels per inch (ppi) with 960x640 display. Pixel density on the iPad is 132 ppi with a 1024x768 display. The Nomad encoding format appears to be roughly 480P (720x480) or less than either display. So, of course, the number of pixels displayed on either device are the same. The iPad video playback will not change since there is no pixel averaging taking place. A native iPad app and the current app's playback mechanism will be identical (in other words, playback is not going through the 1x/2x conversion the iPad uses when running iPhone apps).


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Idk but 480p you tube videos take up all the pixels and when I double tap nomad player it doesn't fill the whole screen in just makes the picture fill the 2x iPhone app with blackboards on left and right.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Rtm said:


> Idk but 480p you tube videos take up all the pixels and when I double tap nomad player it doesn't fill the whole screen in just makes the picture fill the 2x iPhone app with blackboards on left and right.


If you are seeing that then I'm guessing it is most likely the original recording was either a standard def 4:3 picture, or windowboxed. What is the recording and what time/channel was it on?

I know all of my 16:9 HD recordings are slightly leterboxed (black bars top and bottom) when watching them normally (because the iPad does not have a 16:9 screen). If I double tap the screen the video player zooms in to make the screen fit vertically and it cuts off the sides of the picture. My iPhone works the same way.


----------

